# I need help with contest preparation and supplements.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am just about ready to begin preparing for my next competition and I have decided on using the following supplements for the next 12 weeks: creatine, l-glutamine, whey, ephedrine, caffeine, vitamin c, vanadyl sulfate, phosphatidylserine (ps), flax oil, and 6-oxo. Can you please tell me how to best incorporate each on a daily basis? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

